# Difference between English and American Cockapo photos



## Newbie

Hello all!

Having poured over the internet for hours and hours and spoken to lots of different breeders, I have finally found one that sounds lovely and trustworthy, but my next dilemna is that they offer both English and American cockapoos. I have google-imaged both breeds and the same pictures pop up for both! I would really, really appreciate it if you would be able to upload pics of your gorgeous cockapoos and let me know if they are English or American.

Thank you so much!

Newbie xx


----------



## embee

Take a look at this link to see pics and videos of Flo. She is an English Working x Miniature poodle.

As well as American v English you may also spot slight differences between English Working v English Show crosses. Physically show cockers have a more domed head which you might see in the resulting litter of crosses. Also the temprament of a working cocker can be different to a show as the working cockers may be much more energetic from working stock and the resulting cockapoos might want just a bit more exercise and mental stimulation than a more laid back show cross.

http://s1217.photobucket.com/albums/dd390/flothecockapoo/


----------



## Newbie

Thanks Mandy! Unfortunately it's asking me for a password. 

Right! More research required re working v show spaniels!


----------



## Dylansmum

This is Dylan who has a working cocker mum and a toy poodle dad.
http://s1233.photobucket.com/albums/ff387/Dylansmum1000/
You can see various ages here from puppy to 8 months.


----------



## kendal

hey welcom im from scotland, where about are you from. i know of a number or labradoodlas doing gundog training and a couple of cockapoos. 
this is what Echo looked like when she was 5 months old to see what the differen is as i know she is curlier than my lot were at her age. Echo is an English cockepoo Delta is an American

Echo and Delta at 8weeks old


















Echo about 5 months old and Delta 5 months


















and this is from another forum on the left is an English cockapoo on the right is an american


----------



## Newbie

Oh my goodness! I am so puppy broody!! I want a big cuddle with all of your dogs.

I'm based in Sussex, near Brighton.

Dylan is gorgeous. Interesting as I assumed all cockapoos would have long, floppy ears like poodles and spaniels?

Echo and Delta are scrumptious too!

I would be over the moon with any of them. Maybe I should stop sweating the minor points (esp as there's no guarantee which traits they'll inherit) and just go with the breeder I have the best vibe from?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## kendal

personaly i prefer the English face as i like the longer sloping nose, but i wouldnt swap 
delta for the world. 


how small a dog are you wanting Toy or Mini. all my girls are mini cross and range Delta american in 14 " Echo English is 17" Inca English is 17 1/2 " Gypsy English 16 1/2" (all masured to the sholder)


----------



## Dylansmum

Newbie said:


> Maybe I should stop sweating the minor points (esp as there's no guarantee which traits they'll inherit) and just go with the breeder I have the best vibe from?


Think you are right. The differences are quite subtle and how they look will also depend on how you get them clipped. Dylan definitely has the high energy of the working cockers, though. As regards size, I wanted a small dog and got a toy poodle cross. I think he is quite large for a toy cross, but some of the miniature crosses I have seen are really big. Others are similar size to Dylan, so they do vary a lot. But basically, if you definitely want as small a dog as poss, go for a toy cross. If you prefer a larger dog, go for a miniature, but neither seems to be a complete guarantee! Happy hunting!


----------



## parapluie

Its great you have the option (though I know too much choice can be harder sometimes!). When I was looking it seemed like we only had American cockers over here so I got one by default. Either way I'm sure it will be lovely! And, as others have said, you never know what it might turn out like in the end so just find a puppy you think is cute (from a good breeder) and have at it!


----------



## lady amanda

My pup is an American cocker but didn't mind either way we didn't know till we got her home actually since we fell in love so fast


----------



## Curottofran

hi there,
I was told that the American Cockapoo has more spaniel looks. we have Murphy who is 4 months old now, but he is a second generation cockapoo originally from American spaniel. he definitely looks more spaniel than poodle. he is beautiful, full of fun and mischief. 
we love him sooo much and i can see us getting another x


----------



## wilfiboy

Curottofran said:


> hi there,
> I was told that the American Cockapoo has more spaniel looks. we have Murphy who is 4 months old now, but he is a second generation cockapoo originally from American spaniel. he definitely looks more spaniel than poodle. he is beautiful, full of fun and mischief.
> we love him sooo much and i can see us getting another x


Once you've got one you just cant help yourself lol.. yeh I spent ages wondering/worrying English/American,working/show and as you can see and hear from everyone on here we've all got lovely dogs so I agree go with the breeder who answers your questions and who you trust .. happy searching x


----------



## caradunne

Izzy has an American dad with a minature poodle mum. My friend has an English cockapoo and she is definately larger than Izzy. Izzy now at 9 months and Izzy at 41/2 months.


----------



## embee

embee said:


> Take a look at this link to see pics and videos of Flo. She is an English Working x Miniature poodle.
> 
> As well as American v English you may also spot slight differences between English Working v English Show crosses. Physically show cockers have a more domed head which you might see in the resulting litter of crosses. Also the temprament of a working cocker can be different to a show as the working cockers may be much more energetic from working stock and the resulting cockapoos might want just a bit more exercise and mental stimulation than a more laid back show cross.
> 
> http://s1217.photobucket.com/albums/dd390/flothecockapoo/


You should be able to access this album now... and agree with Dylansmum as a lot of the way they look depends on how their coat is cut. When you look at the pics of Flo you'll see she looks like a different dog depending on whether she is really long, after her 'poodle cut' (which I hated) and now (which I do) where she has a really 'clean' face - that's the pic below.


----------



## embee

Curottofran said:


> hi there,
> I was told that the American Cockapoo has more spaniel looks. we have Murphy who is 4 months old now, but he is a second generation cockapoo originally from American spaniel. he definitely looks more spaniel than poodle. he is beautiful, full of fun and mischief.
> we love him sooo much and i can see us getting another x


Have you got any pics of Murphy, would love to see how he looks now...


----------



## Newbie

Thanks Mandy! She is absolutely gorgeous!! May I ask where you got Flo from? I see you are in the South East. I live just outside Brighton and most of the breeders I've found are up North - which is fine, I am very happy to travel as far as I need to - but it would obviously be lovely if I could find a breeder closer so I could maybe visit a couple of times until I can bring pup home...


----------



## embee

Newbie said:


> Thanks Mandy! She is absolutely gorgeous!! May I ask where you got Flo from? I see you are in the South East. I live just outside Brighton and most of the breeders I've found are up North - which is fine, I am very happy to travel as far as I need to - but it would obviously be lovely if I could find a breeder closer so I could maybe visit a couple of times until I can bring pup home...


Flo came from a home breeder who just had one litter with one of her two spaniels so can't help there. Try this link http://www.breedersonline.co.uk/puppies-for-sale.asp?breed=Cockapoo and this one http://www.preloved.co.uk/fuseactio...k/subcat-Dogs/keyword-cockapoos/5e16ca80.html. Also epupz http://epupz.co.uk/search/puppies_for_sale.asp?breed=Miniature Poodle&area=all&st=1

I found Flo's litter on Preloved. If you subscribe then you get daily emails at 8.30 each day with any new ads.

But do make sure you find a good breeder whether large scale or home and check all relevant heath tests have been done. Some people I called when looking for a puppy didn't even know what kind of cocker they had???

I also visited Jukee Doodles who seem really good - you can find them on Breedersonline and others on forum can probably recommend breeders they got their babies from.


----------



## kendal

embee said:


> Flo came from a home breeder who just had one litter with one of her two spaniels so can't help there. Try this link http://www.breedersonline.co.uk/puppies-for-sale.asp?breed=Cockapoo and this one http://www.preloved.co.uk/fuseactio...k/subcat-Dogs/keyword-cockapoos/5e16ca80.html. Also epupz http://epupz.co.uk/search/puppies_for_sale.asp?breed=Miniature Poodle&area=all&st=1
> 
> I found Flo's litter on Preloved. If you subscribe then you get daily emails at 8.30 each day with any new ads.
> 
> But do make sure you find a good breeder whether large scale or home and check all relevant heath tests have been done. Some people I called when looking for a puppy didn't even know what kind of cocker they had???
> 
> I also visited Jukee Doodles who seem really good - you can find them on Breedersonline and others on forum can probably recommend breeders they got their babies from.




that is bad, when my mum was looking For gypsy and when she sometimes cotacts breeders just to ask questions, my mum always asks them lots of questions, and at least 2 if not more cam back saying "do you want the f***ing dog or not" its reticules. so ask lots of questions about mum and dad and health tests.


----------



## wilfiboy

One guy, although it was email, just never answered when i was asking questions and I know he had nt sold the pups cos kept advertising for weeks afterwards another woman advertised cockapoo pups but they ended up F1b ( cockapoo x poodle ) dont think she would have told me if I had nt asked about the parents.
I can see the difference between American and English but not sure I can spot the difference between show and working cockapoos x


----------



## strangeland86

I'll post a few pics flo is a year and 5 months old and is an English minature Cockapoo (shes the black one) the pics range from her being about 6weeks thru to now and Nell is an American minature Cockapoo and I can only post puppy pics of her because she's only 9.5 weeks old. Hope this helps...
Flo...


----------



## strangeland86

And Nell from a few days old to current...

































































Sorry about the millions of photos I got a but carried away when I saw all the pics on my photobucket


----------



## embee

wilfiboy said:


> One guy, although it was email, just never answered when i was asking questions and I know he had nt sold the pups cos kept advertising for weeks afterwards another woman advertised cockapoo pups but they ended up F1b ( cockapoo x poodle ) dont think she would have told me if I had nt asked about the parents.
> I can see the difference between American and English but not sure I can spot the difference between show and working cockapoos x


I think the show v working difference is more about temperament than looks especially since they have furry faces. A lot say working are more energetic and demanding re exercise, although I have to say this isn't the case with Flo who is generally quite laid back and content as long as she gets an hour off lead each day. Although I do notice that she has her nose to the ground constantly if allowed which makes off lead training and heel work a challenge at training classes - this may be because or her working heritage.


----------



## lady amanda

Sorry about the millions of photos I got a but carried away when I saw all the pics on my photobucket [/QUOTE]

Nel is just soooooo cute!!! how old was she when you got her??? so tiny!! we got Lady a little bit later so she wasn't quite so tiny! her smushy face is soooo cute


----------



## strangeland86

lady amanda said:


> Sorry about the millions of photos I got a but carried away when I saw all the pics on my photobucket


Nel is just soooooo cute!!! how old was she when you got her??? so tiny!! we got Lady a little bit later so she wasn't quite so tiny! her smushy face is soooo cute[/QUOTE]

She was 8 weeks old. She is tiny I used to think that flo was very small but she looks massive compared to her


----------



## wilfiboy

Love the picture of Flo in her flying jacket x


----------



## Curottofran

embee said:


> Have you got any pics of Murphy, would love to see how he looks now...


Hi, i cannot figure out what i'm doing wrong when up loading them as it's telling me that my file is too big. x


----------



## lady amanda

Try using photo bucket


----------



## Lilly's mum

Kendal, your Cockapoos are so cute! I agree with you I prefer English- (Lilly is English)


----------

